
Ask HN: Simples way to create a personal Website with Blog - dawie
I am looking for a good looking, mobile responsive website and blog that I can get up in 10min. I don&#x27;t want to worry about hosting or fooling around with Wordpress... Any suggestions would be appreciated.
======
frontendstrong
Best bet would be to go the [https://medium.com/](https://medium.com/) route.

